# Going out for walk - LONG!



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Okay, got a bit of an issue I could do with some insights and/or advice about.

Hubby takes the dogs out for their longest walk of the day in the mornings during the week when I am at work. It is always somewhere nice where they get lots of off lead running and usually plenty of socialising.

However, Pippin has developed a “thing” about putting her lead and harness on. She will go up onto the back of the couch on full “guard mode” and often does not even want to come down when offered a treat. She will totally ignore the “off” command and sometimes even goes and hides behind the couch.

If she can be tempted off the couch and you can get her lead on her she is absolutely fine and once she’s dressed she is whining at the door all excited to go, so it isn’t that she doesn’t want to go on the walk, and she always has a great time, good on recall and so on.

We had a trainer/behaviourist in and asked her about it and her advice was to leave Pippin behind, which we have done but it doesn’t seem to make a difference - in fact it just upset her.

Pippin has always had a bit of a contrary nature, but this is distressing hubby and consequently he is nervous about approaching her when she is like this. It does not happen every day and she is totally “normal” about going for her wee walk before he goes to work and 99% of the time is fine for me (I’m sterner with her!).

I don’t know if it is hubby’s attitude with her or what but this is becoming a real problem and the habit seems to be getting more entrenched so I need to get it sorted PDQ. 

One thing I have noticed is that she seems a bit distressed when it is happening, as if she does not really want to be snarky but does not know what is expected, which I don’t understand as the routine is pretty much the same every morning.

We’ve been working with her on her occasional snapping (nothing in life is free) and she’s doing really well so far but how can I change things around with her so she will come and get her lead and harness on with no bother? I really do not understand this at all, other than she does not respect hubby as much as she does me, but this seems to be upsetting everyone.

She’s not good about coming when called in the house or garden - brilliant away from home thankfully - but she just kind of does what she feels like at home. Also, she has never been a “morning” dog, just like her mum, but the walk is usually a couple of hours after she’s had breakfast and has been up and about. She can also be playing happily with hubby in the house but as soon as he says it’s walkies time and puts Pushkin’s collar and harness on she flies off up onto the couch. It has got worse since Pushkin arrived (don’t know if that is significant or not).

Thanks


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Maybe if Pippin got really yummy treats after her lead was on Pushkin might decide to come and have treats as well. When she comes to get treats slowly try to put her harness on. If she runs off back to treats for Pippin and none for Pushkin. Once you get Pushkin's lead on jackpot for her. It may take some time to finally get her dressed to go so be prepared to take it slow. If you use jealousy as the motivator and yummy things as a reinforcement you can create a positive association.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Go and get Pippin before you even touch the leash and harness. Is she small enough to pick up? Just scoop her up take her over to the leash and harness and then put it on her. 
In this way, you don't give her a chance to wind herself up. I do this with my chihuahua, because she will hop over to the nearest blanket or pillow and put her ears down if I grab the leash first. If I take her TO the leash (we have them hanging on pegs) she has no issues at all and is happy to go.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Can you switch harnesses and leash? Do you have or can you get another type? Is this a comfort harness? Maybe the one she has causes her some discomfort but because the walk is fun, she sort of forgets about it once she's out and about. 

I am thinking a different one altogether just so you can start a new association. What I'd do is put it on the floor and feed her yummy things right next to it and her meals. Start building a better association with it. Use it as a toy a little bit, wiggle it, get her to chase after it and again, pair it with good things. Then put it on her in the house and make a big fuss like she's doing some wonderful thing. Like Shamrockmommy said, don't go to her with the thing in your hand. Get her first. Hold it up in front of her and feed her through the hole where you'd put her head. Don't put it on right away. Just get her use to having good things happen when it's being held in front of her. Then up the ante once she's relaxed about that. You can put it on her in the house for just a minute, then take it off. Reinforce her when she's wearing it, be boring/no attention when she's not. Make little exercises out of it for a few days before she wears it for real. 

Be sure she's not receiving any pain or discomfort like if she pulls. Be sure it's not too tight...that sort of thing. For some reason, she's connected it to something that she doesn't like. And if she likes walks, that isn't it. The snapping is usually a defensive thing so for some reason she's feeling a little fearful or uncomfortable about the whole thing. I hope things turn around.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thanks, will give the game thing a go to get her happy with the harness all the time - but she's been wearing the same one for over a year and most of the time has no problem with it.

The approaching her with the lead in hand is a really good point though. When she scoots off we do walk over to her with it in hand. 

Usually for the lunchtime wee walk she comes straight to the back door and gets the lead clipped on there, and in the afternoon or evening pretty much the same thing.

Hubby reckons she just has some days when she doesn't want to go out in the morning, but I'd prefer that she does what she's asked! We've got a very early morning vets appointment next week for her to have a procedure on her eye and I'm dreading trying to get her there!

I'll give your suggestions a go, thanks


----------

